# SweetBaby King in need of foster home



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

I just came across a baby King Pigeon in the Bronx, very underweight, > just a beauty of a baby, probably left in Pelham Bay Park in the > Northeast Bronx, I have caught it and called AG, do not know if they > will respond,I am sure as usual they are swamped with rescues, my > problem is that I already have 2 rescues and not going to be able to > keep in my apt,I just have no cage nor more space.. in the meantime it > is in my car, will try to get a box and put water and food (Hopefully > it will eat something) if not I would be obligated to force it down > it's throat.> Must be about a month old, able to fly very short distance, due to > weakness, is anyone out there able to foster this precious thing? I > just refused to leave it be and end up as Hawk food or on its way to > starvation, this baby was not born wild for sure, Can anyone help it? > I am able to pay to ship if necessary, Help please!> Alberto


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

first you really need to get it out of the car..it can get too hot in there..even this time of the year...here is a list of rehabbers near you http://www.nyswrc.org/rehabbers.html

just wondering...why do you use the > key?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for saving it, I hope you can keep until someone can help you. Do you already have a box for shipping? He really needs to be healthy to be shipped so I would fatten him up if I were you. But if No one else can help you, you can send him to me. I have a king and 3 other pigeons. But if you can find someone local so you don't have to ship, it would probably be better for the bird. But I'm only in New Jersey, south near philadelphia. min


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

if its a male i could take it,i have a lonely hen,that needs a man,but not for breeding purposes...hes a beauty.im from new york


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please post your request with this group...

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC/


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's another contact...


Pigeon People is a New York pigeon rescue, advocacy, and educational group with national outreach that uses legal, peaceful, respectful methods to change how people understand and treat pigeons. 

We're against population control and believe that euthanasia means mercy killing, not a substitute for responsibility or the love and care that we share with animals.

Pigeons don’t get bird flu or west Nile virus and are as unlikely to give people disease as any other birds.

However, incorrect beliefs made up a half century ago are not contradicted often by facts. Teaching is our job.

The myths make rescuing pigeons difficult and lead to cruelty. If people realized that pigeons are birds like any others as well as friendly, harmless participants in our urban life, attitudes would change.

We campaign against hunting (especially canned hunting), trapping, poisoning, shooting, and netting pigeons and against laws that keep us from feeding them or that mandate extermination.

If you want to keep pigeons off a building, killing simply frees roosting areas and invites new pigeons. The most effective methods are also the kindest and cheapest - mesh, wire coils, plastic spikes, and sloping, slick surfaces.

We do bird rescue and advise rescuers mainly in the Northeast, sometimes in other parts of the US and in Canada, Europe, and Israel.

Do you need help for a rescue? Do you want to help us protect pigeons?

Sincere, courteous, honest pigeon lovers are welcome to join us at 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pijnpeople 
(Pardon the strange spelling.)

Contact information
Al Streit, Director
[email protected]
212 873-6030 (US)


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

How is this king doing and has it found a home? It is a sweet bird. mindy


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love it i have a big cage with no pigeons i will nurse it and take care of it i really want it but you think you could ship it


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i have 3 pigeon i will love to keep it i live in worcester


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

please look at the dates at the top of the posts, you will do better to find a pigeon in a recent post. also you will need to share how old you are and what kind of set up you have.


----------

